# If you fish Venice, La, Beware!



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

Folks, I'm re-posting this because it is valueable information. This notice can save you a lot of money and a whole lot of grief. If you're planing to charter a trip out of Venice, beware who you use. I've fished with Reel Peace and always had success and never a problem, I've fished Blue Water Booking and had good success and never a problem. Fishing with Xtreme fishing Charter was the biggest mistake I've ever made as a chartmaster.

I can not explain how Al Walker got to be the acclaimed person that the internet depicts him as. Also utterly unexplainable to me is how he retains such a following with the false claims he makes to other charter's successes and his apparent track record of failed refunds of deposits. I only wish that this record had been public before I fell into his trap.

For the record, Al Walker and his company Xtreme Fishing Charters of Venice, Louisiana have failed to refund a deposit of $500 paid to him last August on promise of a vessel to take 4 of our party to the lump for a 24 hour chunking trip for tuna and mako. On the day of the trip, he canceled the boat that this deposit was paid for and has yet failed to refund the money.

Folks, that $500 was paid on promise of a vessel being provided to us. When he failed to honor that promise (claimed to be due to mechanical failure), he breached the contract that we had. At the time, we accepted the mishap as understandable and lumped our group of 12 anglers into two vessels, one from one charter service (Blue Water Booking), the Delta Dawn and the other from Extreme Fishing charters, who put 6 of our group on the Kingfisher, not a sportfisher as was promised at booking.

After many, many attempts at getting our deposit refunded, Al Walker of Xtreme Fishing Charter has not refunded the $500 paid to him last August. Others who have experienced similar failed deposit refunds have sent e-mails to Earl verifying a history of this type of behavior.

Be Ye Warned, the sportfishing community has way too many other honorable operations to risk any venture with Xtreme Fishing Charters. Tell everyone you know, the word must get out. These are facts, are not fabricated claims. There at least 12 other witnesses to this fact plus many other stories that aren't being told. 
Beware


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

*Still bad news*

Still no refund. He keeps money that isn't his.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*That tiny-brained wiper of other peoples' bottoms...*

His mother was a hamster and his father smelt of elderberries.
Al is a real snotty-faced heap of parrot droppings!!


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

Well folks, this man Al Walker has still refused to refund the deposit for a boat that he failed to provide. 

Avoid Al Walker and Xtreme Fishing Charters like the plague.

Never, and I repeat, NEVER have any business dealings with anything this guy has his hand in. You'll live to regret it.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*Email Exchange with Al Walker -Pt 1*

Tex,

I thought about not posting these since they were emails Al had sent to me (and replies from me) but got to thinking his tone is addressed to all of us - so what the hell. It's not like I'm ever going to be fishing with him again. Here for your reading pleasure:

-----Original Message-----

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Wednesday, June 16, 2004 11:01 PM

To: [email protected]

Subject: Re: Email via RodnReel.com from Capt. Al Walker

Hey Earl just getting a chance to mail you and thanks for the kind words about my health and my fathers health as well but i must address this situation as it was fed to me by you,Scott aka Tex and BeeGee who ever that is that made some kind of hamster remark pointed towards my mother.First of all it doesnt get more childish than that and i will beat the **** out of any man brave enough to down my mother or father to my face so as far as im concerned whoever beegee is tell him he is a pussy for me!

Scott has made comments on my appearence/fishing capabilities which doesnt give him much room to talk unless your on try outs for the Shoneys Big Boy mascot contest.I was warned at the Houston boat show by another charter that catered to the infamous Scott as he thinks he is some kind of fishing guru as i found out for myself.I was also told by a local boy/guide that told me "The Charter Master"put's himself on a pedestal and believes his own bull****.I also was told by some of your team mates that whatever Scott say's just agree as he looks up at himself and down on anyone that thinks they are more knowledgable than he on fishing tactics.

Some of his comments include how did i get such a large following in the fishing world?Simple "I kill fish day in and day out" for a living and have been fishing the gulf since ive been five and had my own off shore vessel since i was 15.

I know being thirty five and putting more fish to rest than all of you put together is no comparison to the almighty weekend warrior "Tex" with his blue printed reels and all but i try.Also "Country"/Tony wrote me a mail that remember him as the guy that outfished me.Dont flatter yourself country as all you did all day was float a single hook with cut bait on it as i continiosly bagged bait and blackfin with two full boxes of hooks tied and cut by mackerals and sharks but one day i hope i am as good as you.That is the last compliment i will ever give to a so called southern brother.

By the way some do make mistakes when we had such a massive tangle and i was man enough to admit i cut the wrong line on radio with all of my crew in good spirits and still managed to put your personal record to rest{130} only due to my capabilities on untangling you from the anchor rope twice.Eat more wheaties boy!

By the way that tangle occured with Mr.Dave Mreowitz that all you boys dubbed as a yakee idiot that you only brought for money and was a internet connection and nothing more...words straight from the chartermaster himself.Let me say Mr. Dave has fished my company after your trip,recieved a 400 discount and put on a 54 foot custom yacth,caught a 100 plus tuna and has way more class than some of you so called rebels.

By the way Scott is the only guy that refers to himself as "Chartermaster" that i have ever met in all my days of fishing, i think he loves the word master and in my opinion he has a long way to go.This was simply proven the day we fished two boats as i saw how much the guy loved to here himself talk for hours as he directed me to be at the lump before sun up and could not organize the guys to meet at the correct dock.It is simple Cypress or Venice as i dont like getting up at 3:00 am and leave at 6:30 and take the blame on being at the wrong marina.What a putz.

Long story short Capt. Eddie said he might as well not have been there as Scott got skunked and blamed Capt. Eddie for lack of effort.Now that i think of it,it was a pleasure now to have "The Charter Master" sitting right next to me and our crew as we stayed busy all day.Ya see Scott it doesnt go that way as you take all the glory the day before as "My Crew"put you and your boys on a 140 something,a 150 something and a 160 something and as Ed stated in his reports it was a early bite and that is all it was.Who decided to troll the south side of the lump with livies??The answer is none of you but the knowledge was passed onto Capt. Eddie from me about the success i had the days before.I doubt the guys that have bashed me here recently could find much less anchor the south side of the lump without pulling out a map and i would still put my money on not succeeding in this process.

The thing that confuses me is we all had a good time as you guys caught four personal best and 12 men ate to their hearts content on my grocery bill/my other clients wahoo and recieved more hand holding than i have ever done since were going to get so picky about a few dollars.All i asked for is a couple dollars for my bookie as he and i went out of his way to cordinate a twelve man trip that i moved up personally due to weather.After all this crying i wish i would have let it cancel and rescheduled.

I made the call to Beth and set up your early arrival in full including your accomidations.Just because Beth told Scott that it was not neassery to pay my bookie anything was not her place and i explained this to Scott and Beth as she gave me 75 for my grocerys and and 100 bucks to give my bookie which i had to **** near beg for.Ya see im in the charter buisness to make money...go figure.Before your trip i was personally cooking and cleaning the Delta Club which was my pleasure as my good friend and her father Mr.Carl was suffering with cancer which is the one and only reason i did not make a fuss to her.Also her payment agreement to Capt. Eddie who i personally called and set on that vessel was raised due to his fishing capabilities....let me explain.

After talking to Scott on occasion and listening to his grand stories of fishing professionalism i wanted to make sure i had a well abled captain along for the ride because my rep was at stake as Scott made no mention of booking Delta Dawn as a seperate party for this trip and was eager to fish with "Xtreme".

Before my call to Capt. Eddie i spoke to Capt. Chris Wanko and he told me he had his buddy decking for him which didnt have 10 trips under his belt as i got worried.I then called Beth and told her it was a must i put somebody on deck as i know Capt. Chris would be the captain at the helm.For what ever it was worth thank god i did this because i could not imagine the mails that would have been posted on my my behalf especially with Capt. Chris himself not having more than a year offshore experience total as i felt he was able and ready but afterwards had to listen to your crew dog him out on not even being able to tie a hook much less a snell.

Every time i turned around i had one of you guys crying as Scott told me that Capt. Troy sucks and was not set on the the lump in proper time.I dont know how a boy "Tex" from VA has more knowledge than someone like Troy who has been fishing here his whole life ? He told me that Capt. Delabar seemed to be the greenest deck his boys have ever witnessed.For your info Capt. Delabar was and still is one of the best Captains in the gulf and dont ever think you can hold a candel to his ***.He told me he actually got yelled at for missing a blackfin at gaff in the middle of the night...WOW guys? I know you are the best and all but give the man a break.

Another good example of using Blue Water Booking against Xtreme to your benafit was when again i had a sour frowny face in my face was when "The Charter Master" came up to me and asked why are my other clients that fished me that day{You remember the guys that shared wahoo untill you could not eat another bite}getting the Deta Club stay at 35 and you guys were paying 55?I said i dont know as Scott handed me the phone and got all of you immediate discounts in a snap of a finger after talking to Beth.

While im at it lets talk about Scott calling me and getting a 200 dollar discount per boat for the overnighter which at the time was my pleasure and again playing the Xtreme card to his benafit as he told me he told Beth that Xtreme is giving us a discount so she granted the same price...YOUR WELCOME.

I washed bed clothes.cooked dinner,gave discounts,washed massive loads of dishes to make your stay a memorable one which was not my detail nor was i getting paid for it and again all i can say is Capt. Scott Seaner and myself was blown away for the un greatfullness.

You remember Scott HUH?He's the Captain that literally left his sleeping quaters for yet another crybaby that persisted on taking him redfishing for 300 dollars total which got very old as we explained it was a thirty mile run to even drop a line for a red.

After playing Girl Scout leader for hours i wanted some rest and yet another request that was put on me at 10:00pm in the middle of lump season with boats on short demand you wanted to do one more day...No problem appreciate the buisness as yet again i shuffled boats to accomidate your requst with a total of 600 dollar discount which i made no booking fee whatsoever again off you guys as i made it happen and yes again with a personal best put on ice{with no tip at all handed to me as you guys brag so much about} to only arrive at the dock with the "Red Fish Man"sitting on the bench telling everyone dont book Xtreme as he left me on the dock all day.Im sorry you cheap bastard but learned the hard way as at least 5 inshore guides told me he tried to get a free ride or was willing to pay no more than three hundred dollars for a red trip.What a Winner that guy was!

All in all you got a four hundred discount on the overnighters,a five hundred dollar discount on your rooms,a six hundred dollar discount on a two boat lump trip the following day,a free meal for twelve and the best fishing trip you have ever been on and the crying continues!

By the way stop lying by stating i canceled the third boat that was a blackfin that broke down but a Topaz "The Debaiter"{Owned and operated by Capt. Mike Shwymn} took its place on scheduel if the weather permitted.It was a simple call as 6 guys fit perfectly on the two vessels i busted my *** to arrange two days ahead of time to simply get you

offshore.

Here comes the good part i simply asked for fifteen dollars a man to help me pay my bookie as i had to pay him wheather you agreed or not and was by "The CharterMaster" that he would talk to the boys.No call was made and not to mention he told me less than a month ago he never spoke to anyone as i never recieved a call from anyone yet besides Scott threating to whip my *** but later was apollogetic and told me hes not after me anymore but was going to see that my buisness suffers.

Well guess what my buisness could not be doing better as my Texas clients continue to flood my phone with calls as i send them home happy campers.

At this point who cares what you write on the net as i have now viewed these post and actually am amussed by them as you guys give fishing tips to the public on swordfishing ect...How many Swords have you landed in total?

I am born and bread Texan and hate to say it but you give it a bad name.For all of those that were part of this group and have been nothing but nice to me please feel free to call as i will work with you in any way possible,to the others i found your pink ruffled painties on my boat and want you to call when you visit Venice again so i can give them to you personally.

Al Walker

Xtreme Fishing Charters

-------

Al,

Hello.
I have no idea who BeeGee is. I haven't heard of that name before. So I don't know if he was someone on our trip or someone that chimed in.

I've known Scott for a couple of years now and fished with him on several occasions. I know you don't think so, but he is a pretty good fellow. Chartermaster is a term that is common with the San Diego long range fleet. He is the person that organizes the trip, lines up the charter/captains, negotiates the fees, collects the deposits and payments, arranges transportation and lodging, etc. Its really a big job and requires lots of work. Some chartermasters collect a bit more from each person and in effect use that fee to cover their own costs for the trip. Scott isn't one of those - he does the best he can and carries his own weight so to speak. Most of us Texas crowd are veterans of the SD long range fleet trips so the name has stuck as that is what Scott does for us to the tune of 2 or 3 trips a year. In fact we are coming back out your way this September to do a 4 day on the Necessity out of Orange Beach fishing the rips there off the Delta. Scott's handling all the arrangements for that trip and will soon be coordinating our annual Lump trip for next January. All that being said, he is an opiniated, set in his ways kinda guy - kinda like I am myself I have to admit. He really is a great fisherman, all of the Texas group are. I'm sure the New York group is as well, that was my first trip with them and I enjoyed their company (didn't get to fish with them on the Delta Dawn trip).

I'll take your word with what Scott said concerning ****, I wasn't there. He never mentioned anything like that to me though. I liked ****, Kilsong and the other New Yorkers myself, I wish they had caught some yellowfin on the Kingfisher and am glad they did catch some on the return trip on that other sportfisher.

This was my first trip with Tony Pope though I will be fishing with him again on that September trip. I liked him. Like me and Tex he can be opinionated, arrogant, and vocal...your a southerner too so know those traits aren't unheard of with us. Like me, you heard nothing bad from him on the trip itself (as far as I know). He too got his personal best. He just became upset after the fact on the deposit situation same as I did.

I do consider both friends and don't like to hear them bad mouthed as I'm sure you don't your friends. Anyone can be wrong on a given situation.

Scott was right on getting the guys out there before sunrise (I wasn't there for the marina mixup situation so can't comment). I know what he was after though. The previous day's bite at the Lump was an early one. We had Kevin's 156lbr and my 165lbr in the boat before the Kingfisher even got in place and anchored. The Lump shut down at about that time - we got Scott's 142lbr by slow trolling the last of our live bait around it.

I can't comment much on what happened or was said on the trips that Saturday as I wasn't on any of them. Your note does seem to kindle some memory that Scott wasn't totally happy about Capt. Eddie but I don't know the specifics. I know that I was. I enjoyed fishing with him and Capt. Wanko the previous day and would enjoy fishing with them again. Infact if it had been up to me and Capt. Eddie we would have been out catching Wahoo that Saturday!

I'm unaware of any comments about Chris being inexperienced or unable to tie a hook or anything. Nothing like that was said in my presence and I certainly don't feel that way. Shoot, every fisherman on the Delta Dawn that day knows how to do all of those things and much more.

I wasn't on the Kingfisher so can't comment on what might have been said to Capt. Delebar. I do know you are right in that Scott wasn't overly impressed with him. The reason being that Kilsong and one or two of the New York crew had gone out with him before and specifically requested him this trip too. The New York crew as far as I know was totally happy with him. What Scott wasn't impressed with is that in 2 trips with Capt. Delebar the fellows had not managed to connect with yellowfin. I know that was probably just a circumstance. It also could be the way those fellows fished. Many of them are/were jig fishermen and weren't much into chunking. He was right in saying that for that days bite since it was an early one the Kingfisher should have been setup and ready earlier. Certainly I think due to the fish we caught if they had been they would have also caught some yellowfin. But I know things change from day to day. Sometimes its likely an early bite, sometimes a mid morning bite, etc.

Scott was upset that there was another group in the Delta House when we had it booked. I can't blame him there. He thought everything was taken care of only to find another crew there. Because of that the New York bunch got rooms next door at the Venice Motel. We lost a lot of fellowship with them because of that.

On Friday I know for certain that a hefty tip was paid to Capt. Delebar and Wanko as we each tipped 15-20%...I wasn't there on Saturday so don't know what was paid or wasn't.

It was my understanding based from all of our prÃª-trip discussions that we had both the blackfin and Topaz booked. When we showed up neither was available but you were able to put half of us on the Kingfisher - no big deal in my book and I don't remember hearing any grumbling about it at the time. We simply had to decide who went on what boat and that wasn't a big deal. 
We aren't giving fishing tips to the public on swordfishing!  We have discussed on the Gulf Coast Allcoast board what tactics we plan on trying and where but none of us are experts on swords (only one of us to my knowledge has caught one). I'm going to try it this weekend but know the moon phase isn't right. The main target for this trip is marlin.

You will see us (at least me anyways) post tips on tuna on the Rod-N-Reel board. I won't say I'm some world class expert who knows and and does all. But I have caught tuna from San Diego to Isle de Guadelupe Mexico and across the Gulf to include every North American tuna species except for Big Eye (still need one of them).

Thank you for detailing your position and some of the things you did and your thoughts.

Me, I only wish we had worked everything out that nite at the resteraunt. I remember the topic came up of the boat that wasn't taken out and I remember you telling Tex that the deposit would be refunded. You should have laid all of this on the table then and we could have reached a resolution. Likewise, we should have suggested knocking off the deposit from the trips on Saturday. Either that would have been done or at the very least all of this would have been discussed then and a resolution reached and everyone happy.

As it was, all of us in the party thought we all still had a refund coming. Most of us forgot about it for a month or more (I know I did). It was during this time that Scott was trying to get things worked out with you. He did ask the Texas/Oklahoma contingent during an April meeting we had what we thought about giving up a portion ($200 I believe is what he said) of the depost to you for these services. We didn't have all the details and those of us in attendance agreed that the full deposit should be refunded as was discussed at the resteraunt that nite.

I wish the entire situation had not happened but it did. I do still think the deposit should be refunded. And I can't in good faith recommend Xtreme Sportfishing to others due to the misunderstanding and problem. The sad thing is I think we all have misconceptions of the other. I think we are all better people than what this situation has brought out.

Earl

---------------


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*Al Walker Email Exchange (Pt 2)*

-----Original Message-----

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Monday, June 14, 2004 4:36 PM

To: [email protected]

Subject: Re: Email via RodnReel.com from Capt. Al Walker

Earl i got your mail and i was going to respond by five today with a full response to your post and forgive me for not doing so but will give full details to you and your gang by mail tomorrow as i have been making up for lost time and have been up and fishing for over thirty hours with no sleep.I am going to post a quick report and take my father to dyalysis and hopefully put this thing to rest as i need to rest myself.As i said before i was and still am confused with the anger and stabs at me and my family but i can and do forgive.After you recieve my post tomorrow please reply so all can see where im coming from and i never ever denied any money's that should be refunded but simply never got a response from Scott at all and was told by many folks as i was released from the hospital about the post through out the internet about this situation without any calls from your party.

I would say 50 percent of my buisness is from Texas and maintain a stout clientel from my home state but never encountered anything like this and yes im sorry that i said you wished me death because the e-mails copied for me about this whole deal leads to Scott wishing me death and that is pushing it to far by any standards.

Al

-----------

Al,

Ok. Looking forward to your email.

Hope all goes well with your Dad too.

Earl

-------------

-----Original Message-----

From: Capt. Al Walker [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Thursday, June 10, 2004 7:05 PM

To: Report Email

Subject: Email via RodnReel.com from Capt. Al Walker

**** This Email was sent to you via LA Fishing & Hunting Reports Section(www.rodnreel.com)****

Sender's Name: Capt. Al Walker

Sender's Email Address: [email protected]

Sender's DayTime Phone: 504-621-1326

Sender's Evening Phone:

---------------- SENDER'S MESSAGE -------------------

Hello Earl

Have had the chance to review some of your reports as they were saved for me by friends and it is safe to say you hate me and my family as you or Tom wished me death.Well sorry to disapoint ya but im still here bro.

All i can say is write on every site in the world if you see a need to bash my buisness or name.It is unknown to me where the anger came from as my first conversation with Tom started with him going to kick my *** and then an agreement that he would talk to the boys and see if he could get a few bucks a man for my bookie for the xtra time spent on your rescheduled trip on our doings to get you boys off the dock and on the fish.Im aware that you give me no credit what so ever in helping you on your groups personal best.

Well never heard from Tom and the next thing i know is e-mails/threats/fake friends such as country "TRYING" to kill my buisness??

I then call Tom and his comment is that he has not talked to the boy's or been around the computer.I said fine tell the guys to apollogize for their remarks and of course he threatened to get "Physical".

A couple days later he gives me the month long call back that never happened and was apollogetic again about his temper and finally talked to "The Boy's" finally.

Well all in all im back on track and my buisness is as strong as ever and folks are eager for my response but it is not a priority of mine but i will send"YOU"a email about me and Tom's conversation and you do what you want with it.

I never experienced this much hate ever in this buisness much less personal level in my life.

As a matter of fact the only thing you said the whole night as i organized and gave a killer discount on a extra day of fishing was "Im not going because all i want is Wahoo".Then as i arrived late to dinner that night due to arranging plans and listening to other clients story the same day was great job Capt. our crew was first class.It's funny because i got the same response from every other guy in your group except you.I think you didnt like my haircut as said in other post.I find this very amusing i really do.

I will promise to you even though you think im a pile of ****,that i will have my detailed side of the story for you and your crew to review by monday 5:00pm and look foward to your response.

Al Walker

Xtreme Fishing Charters

--------------- END SENDER'S MESSAGE ---------------

Al,

I never wish death on you for crying out loud!  I did get mad though.

As I've said in previous posts and to you that nite - I was totally thrilled with my trip on the Delta Dawn. But that boat was booked separately by Scott, and as far as I'm concerned - yes, It was Capt. Wanko that put us on the fish. As I told Eddie in an email though I was also most pleased and impressed with him and would be happy to fish with either of them again. Yes, I didn't go out the next day because I already had my tuna and was interested in Wahoo. Eddie was too but unfortunately everyone else in our group wanted either tuna or reds so I stayed in.

My only problem with you is the failure to refund the deposit for the boat that we did not take. You received plenty of business from us in the form of the additional 2 charters the next day, a repeat appearance by the New York crew a few weeks later, and tremendous tips on the part of all of us to the crews to encompass all areas revolving around the trip scheduling, effort in finding fish, etc...to me, I'm sorry but it wasn't excusable to not refund the deposit.

If the failure to do so was due to the next month (February) being a terrible business month because of the lousy weather and the ensuing accident, that is understandable. But that was never relayed to Scott. All we were told is like you laid out in the email, that you wanted to keep a portion of the deposit for other services rendered and that things between you 2 got nasty.

The only option any of us had was to go public and that is what we chose. I haven't posted anything about it in weeks and no one else has to my knowledge. Besides, not a lot you can do when the main site that a problem such as this needs to be aired on is one which you are a sponsor of and they won't allow any negative posts in regards to a sponsor - whether it is this situation, or Yankee Star butting in on and subsequently harpooning a Mako and leaving it on a dockside to rot (which I'm aware you intervened on and helped make some good come out of the situation - thanks).

Personally, I wish you would refund the deposit so we can put it all to bed. It really shouldn't have ever gotten to the point it did. You lost far more than the $500 in loss of repeat business from us and on loss of referrals.

Have a good evening and I am glad you are doing better.

Earl


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

Earl, you've got my blood boiling again. BTW, this is Scott or Tom or whatever my name is never said those things about **** Meirowitz. My only problem with Eddie on the second day was that the bait was frozen and we had no chum churn. The man was dead tired, understandably.

This Al Walker can't keep his stories straight. He changes them to fit his motive at the time. If it is true, I am sorry that I am viewed so poorly by my peers. I have backed way off sharing what I've learned. No point in telling folks what they don't want to hear.

I'm done.

Just fishing for me and no more chart mastering after this next trip is over.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Scott,

I was sure what he said about you saying anything about Mr. Mierowitz (why does the software here edit out his first name? It's his name for crying out loud!) was bull too.

Don't know where he got the Tom name from. All I can figure based on his reference to BeeGee's post is that he's monitoring this board and Allcoast and might have thought you were Capt. Tom or DeepBlueGulf? 

I for one appreciate the hardwork you have done on putting together the charters as I said so in my reply back to him. Its hard work and lots of it and alot of responsibility. I know i'd hate not to see you do it because I want a spot on any trip you put together! 

Believe you me, your peers think well of you. Its only Al that has a bad opinion and who cares about it. I don't believe him when he says anyone had anything bad to say about you as I know none of us do. And as for the other operations there, we have standing offers from Chaching Charters, Reel Peace, Strike Zone, Cherece IV (Capt. Rene Rice), and a couple of other charter services there to take us out next January so so much for his clouding things with area operators and guides. These operators saw our posts and complaints on the boards and emailed and voiced their desire to do the job right.

I think all of us that Al has his panties in the wad over (you, myself, Tony, et al) tell it like it is and make no bones about it. Thats all. Myself, I'd rather be around people like that then those that have changing stories and half truths.

Didn't want to get your blood boiling again! Me, its past that point. Al can't say or do anything to pisse me off. Its all chalked up to a learning experience, and a business I will stay away from and instruct others to do as well.

Meanwhile he can post all he wants on Rod-n-Reel and book more charters from unsuspecting people. Most I'm sure will be happy. Others may run into a problem such as we did and quite a few others that I have received emails from.

I wish you wouldn't back off from telling your mind either. Its like me and the Avets. I'm sure people get sick and tired of me ribbing them. I DON"T CARE. If they don't want to read it they can move on to the next post. Maybe they won't care about what I have to say about Avets but the next post on popper tuna fishing or something has some benefit to them. You get the good with the bad. 

Earl


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm gonna fathom a guess and say the name that gets edited out is short for Richard. Is it ****? Let's see if it is ****.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yep. It was ****.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what if I wanted to describe my "dickies" coveralls?


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*Capt.Walker*

I was shocked to see Capt.Walker being bashed so hard as he has a great reputation! I had a conversation with Capt. John Cochrane of the Billy B this morning(Billy B stays in Venice 4 months a season) and he had very positive things to say about Capt. Walker, Good friends Michael and Bill Butler owners of Venice marina also agreed with Capt.John, Al Walker is a true professional. Mike Franett of charterboat Teaser and Teasers clubhouse has said good things about him to me. As all these Individuals are leaders in our Industry I have to say this was a mistake that got out of hand, sometimes in this business things are not always so cut and dry many varibles come up and personalties dont always mesh. Charterboat fishing is a tough buisness and most dont make it long those that stick around are doing something right or they wouldent keeep a client base. I think the web was a poor choice to air this thing out. I spend time in Venice every year and send customers to fish with the bunch out of Venice marina all the time and have been shown the finest in hospitality and service that I have found anywhere. Calm Seas...Capt. Scott Hickman Circle H Outfitters and Charters www.circleh.org [email protected]


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

*2005 Trip*

Scott - I hope you weren't serious about this being your last trip. I thought you did a superb job last time out. If you are planning on putting this together again - count me in! Had a great time with the group.

Sorry this has been a pain on everyone - I have just put the down side of the trip behind me - I prefer to focus on the all of the great fun we did have. Unfortunatley that includes you sitting on a bucket in the corner steadily chunking while everyone in the whole world is catching fish all around you! It also includes that shot of you on the back of the boat with the monster tuna! I don't get to the allcaost board that often, so drop me a PM if you start to set this up.

I am not going to be at the POC gathering - we are off to the Chandeluers on our annual faather/son trout trip. Looking forward to the posts from your September trip as well.

Guy


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

There is some truth to what you say - Al certainly has many friends. But I received quite a few emails (almost a dozen) from other clients that had similar situations as ours. He is not 100% trustworthy and honest. Perhaps no one is, but in this line of business you should do your best and Xtreme sportfishing does not.

What would you have us do - keep quiet and let the same thing happen to other charters? As it is the problem cannot be discussed on the forumn that matters most - Rod N Reel as any negative posts regarding a sponsor is immediately deleted (such as the discourse earlier this year on the Yankee Star crowding in on a Mako being fished for from another boat and proceeding to harpoon it and then leave it to rot on the dock). He refused to give the money back, plain and simple. Our only options were small claims court (hardly cost effective) or going public with the wrong doing. By doing so he has lost far more than $500 as I know personally of many lost charters due to his actions.

In short, people have no idea how he operates from time to time as their is no public place for them to voice their problem - exactly what you seem to be infavor of. As a person who uses guide, charter, open party, and other services you can rest assured I will report the good as well as the bad.

There are also quite a few charter operations in the Venice area that emailed me to confirm such operations by Al and that they have had customers come to them because of such problems.

Simple matter is we paid a deposit for a boat that was not taken out and the deposit was not refunded. That is $500. Spread out over 12 people thats not alot (less than $50 ea). Al thought it not enough to warrant a refund. Some of us have to save and scrimp for each fishing trip and that $50 could be used to go to another, buy a few lures, whatever. Not everyone is as well healed as a lawyer or physician and can just write off such things as expenses.

I could care less how well he has done business with others in the past. He did our group wrong. It isn't only our right to tell prospective customers about his shoddy action, in the free enterprise system it is our duty.

Lastly and the precise reason why I posted the emails from him...his juvenile tone, lies, half truths and falsehoods show clear as day that he isn't quite the person in private that his public persona has been made out to be.

And as for Al's rantings about how he had to do this and that for the trip and prior to it - that is the CHARTER OPERATIONS JOB! That is what the $1500 charter fee is for! It sure ain't solely for fuel and ice (oh wait in Venice that is normally a seperate charge). Not to mention that every person on the boat pays an additional 15-20% gratuity. Also not to mention that 2 additional charters we booked the next day (and short sightedly did not ask for the refund of the deposit to be applied to them - afterall it had allready been agreed it would be paid to us and these were considered by us to be seperate transactions at the time). You pay a deposit to secure your charter. That 2nd charter was NOT taken. The deposit should have been refunded or credit given to the next day charters - there is no getting around that fact nor making excuses for not following through.

Does every charter operation ask for additional money from their clients when they have to reschedule or make additional arrangements? I don't think so. In effect that is what Al has done - and gotten away with.

Earl



Loco Pato said:


> I was shocked to see Capt.Walker being bashed so hard as he has a great reputation! I had a conversation with Capt. John Cochrane of the Billy B this morning(Billy B stays in Venice 4 months a season) and he had very positive things to say about Capt. Walker, Good friends Michael and Bill Butler owners of Venice marina also agreed with Capt.John, Al Walker is a true professional. Mike Franett of charterboat Teaser and Teasers clubhouse has said good things about him to me. As all these Individuals are leaders in our Industry I have to say this was a mistake that got out of hand, sometimes in this business things are not always so cut and dry many varibles come up and personalties dont always mesh. Charterboat fishing is a tough buisness and most dont make it long those that stick around are doing something right or they wouldent keeep a client base. I think the web was a poor choice to air this thing out. I spend time in Venice every year and send customers to fish with the bunch out of Venice marina all the time and have been shown the finest in hospitality and service that I have found anywhere. Calm Seas...Capt. Scott Hickman Circle H Outfitters and Charters www.circleh.org [email protected]


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Why don't a couple of you guys just go down there and confront him in person about this? As a bystander and reader on this forum I get only one side and if your side is correct, and that happened to me, I would definitely go see him. Email, chat rooms and forums are an extremely poor medium for resolving disputes and should never be used as such when a face-to-face would solve the problem.
I don't know Capt. Walker because I never use headboats but it seems to me that he may have promised a refund to avoid a confrontation (poor choice) and would probably not do that again if given the choice. He might also be a little more forthcoming with your money if you were there in person.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Earl said:


> Simple matter is we paid a deposit for a boat that was not taken out and the deposit was not refunded. That is $500.


I've seen this mentioned before, but who's choice was it not to take out that boat?


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

You are kidding right?

No offense to anyone that lives there, but you are talking about a Parish where someone can in broad daylite stand up and fire a shotgun at you (BassMasters Pro classic, 2nd place champion Gary Klein) have it all caught on video by a cameraman and the DA refuse to press charges because of lack of proof and the fact that the plaintant is a Texan and not easily reachable (no lie).

No, don't get me started on that line of thought. In a 2 or more person confrontation someone would liable to wind up in the hoosegow and someone in the ER and justice ain't normal in that part of the world especially if you are from Texas.

Also these aren't headboats but 6-pack sportfishers.

Earl

"Why don't a couple of you guys just go down there and confront him in person about this? As a bystander and reader on this forum I get only one side and if your side is correct, and that happened to me, I would definitely go see him. Email, chat rooms and forums are an extremely poor medium for resolving disputes and should never be used as such when a face-to-face would solve the problem.
I don't know Capt. Walker because I never use headboats but it seems to me that he may have promised a refund to avoid a confrontation (poor choice) and would probably not do that again if given the choice. He might also be a little more forthcoming with your money if you were there in person"


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Our charter was for 2 boats. A Topaz and a Blackfin. When we showed in Venice neither was available. One was broken down and the other was unavailable due to the fact our departure had been moved up (both understandable - no one had a problem with this).

Our party of twelve that was meant to go on 3 boats was then placed on 2. One (the Delta Dawn) that Scott had booked seperately through Blue Water Charters and the Kingfisher that Al supplied. We had previously paid Al a deposit for 2 boats ($1000 - $500 each) but only took out the one that was supplied by him - plain and simple.

This was the end of January and we have not seen the refunded deposit to date and not likely that we ever will.

Also, don't expect some of us to ever shut up about it when the subject of Al Walker and Xtreme Sportfishing comes up. I could not in good conscience allow someone to book through them without making known what happened in our situation. If we had known many of the things we do now, there is no way we would have booked with them either.

Earl



speckle-catcher said:


> I've seen this mentioned before, but who's choice was it not to take out that boat?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

anybody else smell that? 



smells like a dead horse being beat to death......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If you moved up your fishing trip by two days for a "favorable weather window" (which is what you posted before the meltdown), didn't your group then break the contract that you had with Al? I am thinking that in order to move that trip up, it would have had to have been done a few days before the new departure date. This would leave Al with a whole in his schedule that your group would have been in, which then in turn means he loses a booking for that day, unless it can be filled at the last minute since you changed your original schedule.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*Yup Dux I smell it too getin sick of the stench,but 1 comment if he gave you 1200 - 1700 in discount ,dude chill out..................................later,Dave*


----------



## Tron (Jun 22, 2004)

*This Thread*

This is a funny thread!


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I'm not sure I follow you. The schedule was changed early in the week by Al himself, yes to take advantage of a weather window. Everything happened as far as the schedule being changed and the trip departing in a manner of a few days. Al was the one that suggested the reschedule and Tex contacted all of our party and we agreed to it and made the necessary travel arrangements to arive earlier. Also understand that while all of this was going on we were told we still had TWO boats. We were not told we had only one boat until the morning we arrived in Venice which was the morning of our departure. 

We paid a deposit for 2 boats and got 1. You can beat around that all you want but that is the simple fact. There was no contract or agreement that stated that if things did not work out deposit money would be forfeited.

As for beating dead horses, you are welcome to not read the thread. Infact book your next trip with Xtreme Charters please. Perhaps your experience will be better. If it is not, don't cry to me as I told you so.

Earl


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

He did not. The "discount" is that in Venice it is standard practice to charge in addition to the charter fee the ice and fuel charges ontop of that. We (Tex) negotiated those into the charter. That is the "discount".

Note, no where in Texas or anywhere else that I am aware of do you pay these fees in addition to your charter - a surcharge perhaps, but not the entire fuel bill. How would you like to go on a 200 mile floater trip for an agreed upon price of $1200 then get hit with a $500 fuel charge when you get back to the dock?

Also understand we were not booking 2 people on a 26' Glacier Bay canyon runner for a day trip. This was 12 people on 3 sportfishers (supposed to have been anyways) for a 24 hour trip - yes most charter operations will offer discounts. That doesn't mean you should have to pay for services not rendered.

If my post count (reset when the board changed format but it had been in the hundreds, have been around here a couple of years and fished with many of you) and record on this board doesn't account for some sort of credence, then perhaps Tex is right. We should just shut up and let yourselves book all the trips you want with nefarious outfits. Live and Learn.

Earl



Blue Water Ho said:


> *Yup Dux I smell it too getin sick of the stench,but 1 comment if he gave you 1200 - 1700 in discount ,dude chill out..................................later,Dave*


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Chock up your losses and bad trip to experience, get over it and move on with your life already. sheeesh You seem to be letting this consume you

I've seen this same post several times on several boards since this trip. I think everyone gets the message.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Ok, so you would sit down and shut up if it happend to you?

Forgive me if I wont. Its like TV. Change the channel. I only responded to questions and posts that were put to me to outline what happened. If you think you've heard it all (and you probably have) go on back to the Freeport Report thread or best Snapper Rig thread.

I was all fine with it again...then my friend got upset again and THAT upsets me. Sorry.

Earl


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got several groups of friends that fly in from all over the country to spearfish the Lump and use Al Walker and have never heard a single complaint from any of them. 

I have fished with Capt. Gary Bryant (Red Eye Charters) and Capt. Brett (of Real Peace) and would recommend either as well. If I were to book a trip tomorrow, Al Walker would still be on my list of possible captains to use in Venice.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Tex,


I get you now. I'm through with this board for awhile too.

Earl


----------



## Tron (Jun 22, 2004)

There's a tear in my beer!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Do you have some cheese with that Whine? You feel like you got a raw deal. You've stated your peace. Life goes on.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*Im tuning my violin as we speak. Were just saying if you heard it once you (whats this like)450Th time..............................later,Dave*


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Go hang yourself....the pain will end


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*Deposit- Earl*

So you had to give the other boat a deposit(not capt.Walkers 2 boat) So the end game is three deposits two boats correct? Then he owes you $500 if thats the case. Next time put it on a credit card if you have a problem you can dispute the charge. I take 90% of my deposits on credit cards for ease of refunds bad weather etc..........Calm Seas.. Capt Scott Hickman www.circleh.org Did you call the Marina and talk to the G.M. Michael Butler he could of helped before it escalated to threats. Sounds like a big misunderstanding, hope you get it worked out.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

2 tears in a bucket and _ _ _ _ it !


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

Those of you who don't understand why this was posted and keeps comming to the top periodicly, just go on your way in your ignorant bliss. This thread was not posted for you. I didn't know that you regulars are the only ones who read this board. Seems pretty self centered to me for you to think so. There are first time lurkers that could benefit form such information, this is why it's refreshed occasionally. Expect to see it again, especially before the mullet run and late fall before the lump season. You who've already read this and made your decision, ignore it the next time it comes up.

This thread was posted to alert others to a potential hazard when dealing with this character. 

We lost plain and simple. He promised to pay the refund then backed out dreaming up all this "c r a p" he's spewing. 

Folks, we're not asking for help in getting our money back, we're not asking for advice, all we're doing is letting you know what happened so you can avoid the mistake we made in trusting this man at his word. I'll neve use him again. If you choose to after knowing this than go right on ahead it's no skin off my nose. 

This guy supplements his income by canceling charters and keeping the deposit. Nothing on his part, expence wise, except for processing a card payment and he's close to $500 richer. 

So, sifting through all the "c r a p", this is the basics of it. Go ahead and use this guy if you choose but you've been warned.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*OMG , alright lets see here 8 post total and only two that dont pretain to this Al Walker guy thats all we are saying the horse has been shot,hit by a truck,droped out of a plane,stabed repeatedly,listen to Bill Clinton and his new book,had dinner with Jeffery Domber,and is now being beaten over and over and over ..........................later,Dave*


----------



## Tron (Jun 22, 2004)

*Good One!*



roundman said:


> 2 tears in a bucket and _ _ _ _ it !


 That's funny!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

boatpaint said:


> Scott - ......It also includes that shot of you on the back of the boat with the monster tuna!.......


So, Tex. Are you using the picture from this gawd awful trip as your avatar now? Nice fish.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*Getter Done.................................later,Dave*


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> So, Tex. Are you using the picture from this gawd awful trip as your avatar now? Nice fish.


Never, ever said it was a gawd awful trip. Me, Earl, Txseadog, and Boatpaint were all on the Delta Dawn, not one of Al Walker's boats. I didn't book the Delta dawn through him but rather through Blue Water Booking. Beth was super and I'd use her again in a minute. Yes, I did catch that avitar fish, a 142 pounder on that trip and yes, Eddie Burger captain/deckhand did catch the bait at Medusa that allowed me to catch that fish.

For the last time, NOT a BAD TRIP. Just a BAD BUSINESS dealing with Al Walker.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*One last post before I leave this board for good.*

In regards to Tex's 9 posts...our post counts were recently reset when the board was moved (some of you are so new, you probably didn't know that). Tex has been posting here far longer than any of you have. He's also the moderator of the Gulf Coast board on Allcoast, a charter member there with over 3200 posts. I'm just a regular member there with a little over 1400 posts. Tex doesn't need me to stand up for him, he's a big boy and perfectly capable. But I venture to say he's had more bluewater experience and a compendium of more knowledge than the lot of you put together.

I don't know what your problem is with someone explaining a bad business situation in order to keep others from having the same experience. As Tex pointed out, YOU are not the only ones to frequent this board (but if you keep it up in time you may well be).

I wish you the best of luck in your dealings with Al Walker and Xtreme Sportfishing. I hope you never have an experience such as ours. However if you do, you have lost ALL right to publicly disclose that situation without being a hipocrite of the worst Xtreme.

The sad thing is you complaing about how much we bring up the situation - but in your disclosures you still can't get any of the facts right, you just aren't listening and don't care. That's fine, its your prerogative.

I used to like this board - still do for the most part. Those of you that have watched my posts know that I'm not posting about this situation that often. Most of my posts deal with tuna fishing as that is a passion of mine. I view it as a service to report on experiences, good and bad. If you don't like it, that is your problem not mine. My time is valuable as is most peoples. If trying to help others whether it is in giving good or bad fish reports, giving opinions on good or bad fishing gear, tips on tactics and equipment for catching tuna - if all of that is a mater of humor and a point for critisizing to you - well I have better things to do with my time and better places to frequent with my posts. And you can take your little viloins and shove them where the chum don't churn for all I care.

Bye.

Earl


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

*You go Earl*

Lmfao


----------

